# Sergio Arcel's Balintawak with Robert Cinco



## dark_hadou (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone here trained with either Sergio Arcel or Victor Escobia ?


----------



## NickelstickBalintawakUSA (Jun 16, 2011)

I was trained by Master Victor when i was still in Cebu. Aside from GM Nick Elizar, Victor was trained by Noy Sergio and Noy Berto who was another direct student of Anciong Bacon. Victor is very humble and a meticulous balintawak instructor.


----------

